# Contemptor Dreadnoughts Weapons Options



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, I finally got my first Contemptor dread in today, and I'm trying to decide how I want to equip it (knowing that I'll have 2).

The Kheres assault cannon x2 was one of my first choices, as it gives the dread a shit ton of anti-infantry firepower (6x S6 rending shots per arm) as well as, in a pinch, a good chance of taking some hull points off of medium to heavy armour.

Possible load outs I've discussed with some other members so far:

1x TL LC, 1x CCW w/plasma blaster (Son of Horus)
2x TL LC (fuggin expensive)
2x TL Autocannon (not a bad option, leaning towards this for contemptor #2, Vaz)
2x Kheres (what I'd thought of initially)
1x Kheres, 1x CCW w/Graviton Gun (Son of Horus)

What are your guys' thoughts on weapons configurations for Contemptor Dreadnoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the twin Assault Cannon look the coolest. That's how I'd assemble one, and they are a great help in-game for taking out monstrous creatures, massed infantry, light vehicles, or even fliers (two hits on average!). They're multi-shot, versatile weapons, that aren't (to my knowledge) cripplingly expensive.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I was toying around with some similar loadouts actually, but then decided that I wouldn't mix long range / anti-armour and close assault / melee options on the same Contemptor, but rather have specific roles assigned to them. Yes, this will of course limit their versatility to a point, but it'll also make them more effective at their chosen task.
Double twin-linked Autocannons are damn nice, but I'll be fielding 5 or 6 Autocannons in a heavy support squad allready, so that's taken care of.
My first and initial Contemptor will most likely be totting double Kheres.
I'd then like to add a tank hunter / long range fire support Contemptor with two twin-linked Lascannons. And finally, I'd love to field one dreadnought with two CCWs including one Heavy Flamer plus one other in-build weapon (second flamer maybe).


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you running these guys as a mutual supporting pair or separate? 
If going as a pair would you consider x2 multi melta(#1) to go with x2 kheres dread(#2), dread 2 keeps the heat off dread 1 till he gets his range and for a couple extra points in total compared to a x2 T.L.L.C dread you could add a cyclone launcher for long range versatility. If you really want a dread with a c.c weapon then personally I'd ditch the las cannons and take the multi melta, as your planning on getting close anyway, my to cents hope it helps!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Point for point I think a pair of KACs is the most effective, but they are best at killing light to medium infantry, which the vast majority of marine units, especially in Betrayal is generally pretty good at.

The lascannons esp. duel are crazy expensive pushing a land raider price, and you'll be better taking the raider

the thing I would argue is for a CC unit is they can easily go toe to toe with TEQs and provide a lynchpin CC unit. Their shielding and extra armour makes them much more survivable than a traditional dreadnought so you can be more aggressive in deployment and use


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i had ordered my dread in 5th, and got it a plasma cannon, a CCW & plasma blaster, and the CML.

if you were wanting to do a mortis pattern dread (with dual weapons of the same caliber) id go with either the KAS/rifleman or TLLC all along with the CML.

if you want to be able to fight in combat then id go with something with a max range of 36" (so MM, PC, or KAS) and take the DCCW with the plasma blaster.


----------



## Kowski (Nov 1, 2008)

Boc said:


> Okay, I finally got my first Contemptor dread in today, and I'm trying to decide how I want to equip it (knowing that I'll have 2).
> 
> The Kheres assault cannon x2 was one of my first choices, as it gives the dread a shit ton of anti-infantry firepower (6x S6 rending shots per arm) as well as, in a pinch, a good chance of taking some hull points off of medium to heavy armour.
> 
> ...


I run two with my BA/Necron list and both have two Kheres Assault Cannons; however I'm incredibly biased towards assault cannons overall. I've some sixteen twin-linked assault cannons in my usual BA/Necron list on Razorbacks and Baal Predators as I find, shot for shot, they just dish out the most damage of _any_ weapon on the 40K table. That's my personal opinion, others may disagree, but for the twin-linked monsters my army has in truck-fulls throw four attacks down range, a six is an immediate kill on most infantry and you get to re-roll. 

The Kheres, whilst not getting the ability to re-roll, have twelve shots combined and that's worth three assault-cannons _and_ it works out very cheaply, especially when an assault cannon on a Razorback is coming in at 35pts (which is the same you pay for a twin-linked Las-cannon). 

But yeah, personally if they were mine I'd run with two assault cannons apiece, they put rounds certain to wipe infantry off the board down range and furthermore, you'll kill outright on a 6. You're getting _12_ shots which (going by a few practice rolls I just did now) on average (out of ten) three/four per roll. That's four immediately gone and you're still hitting with strength six rounds which is going to mow down at least half a dozen more almost every time. 

Mind you, I take these because I have Necrons to glance vehicles to death and I've got a good amount of vehicle-killing weaponry in the form of Lascannons on Razorbacks/Land-Raiders and I've a couple in multiple Devastator squads. So I would only suggest the twin-Kheres for both if you feel confident that A) You've got enough anti-vehicle to pick up the slack and B) You regularly face off against light-to-medium armoured vehicles you can pound to dust.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

How many points is double Assault Cannon? Looks like the best loadout. I love my Scatter Walkers, so adding rending and AV12 to that with a 5++ is just gravy.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The Kheres in betrayal are +15 per cannon, but their better than regular assault cannons, Not sure of the cost of the 40k regular marine version as I don't have the official Imp armour book, just the pdf FW released when they first came out 

The base Contemptor is not however cheap and works out over 200pts with both upgrades. You can field 2 dreads/ helbrutes for that cost. You definitely pay for for the Bisto


----------

